# Coyote pelts



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

What can you all do with the pelts if you get them tanned. can you make a hat or something lol? name a couple of things that can get made.


----------



## zordfish (Mar 4, 2009)

i don't know but i have a couple questions that maybe you could answer. is coyote fur worth anything? and can you eat them?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

zordfish said:


> is coyote fur worth anything?


Not really.



> and can you eat them?


Yes, you can eat anything. But the real question is, do you really want to?


----------



## zordfish (Mar 4, 2009)

have you ever eaten it?


----------



## zordfish (Mar 4, 2009)

and how about coyote fur pants? or a jumpsuit? something wild


----------



## kvernum3 (Aug 8, 2005)

zordfish said:


> and how about coyote fur pants? or a jumpsuit? something wild


 A coyote jump suit... now that would be wild


----------



## zordfish (Mar 4, 2009)

hahhahaha. you should go for it! i would rock a coyote jumpsuit if i could. so have you ever eaten the meat?


----------



## cattrapper77 (Feb 14, 2009)

i have had coyote meat and i would honestly rather dig up a worm and eat that, if that means anything to ya.


----------



## zordfish (Mar 4, 2009)

i get what you are trying to say, hahahahaha. but I would want to try coyote meat still. and a worm... why not?


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

zordfish

Just a question have you ever skinned a coyote? I am not sure after skinning one how many people would still want to eat a coyote. All I can say is I would NOT.


----------



## zordfish (Mar 4, 2009)

I never skinned anything in my life. But i saw the pictures of it on this website. And after seeing those pictures, I still wouldnt mind trying coyote. Its probably the same as eating a dog (I have never eaten dog either)


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

zordfish said:


> , I still wouldnt mind trying coyote. Its probably the same as eating a dog (I have never eaten dog either)


 i'll sell ya some yote backstraps for 5$$ lb.


----------



## trapperbo (Mar 18, 2009)

bearhunter said:


> zordfish said:
> 
> 
> > , I still wouldnt mind trying coyote. Its probably the same as eating a dog (I have never eaten dog either)
> ...


Was that april fools joke?! uke:


----------

